

The last blacksmith in Hanoi - bobf
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/25/world/asia/25blacksmith.html

======
deadsy
The village smithy is dead. He's been killed by mass production and the throw-
away society. But black smithing is still alive. When you've got the money and
the appetite for something unique you can always order a bespoke wrought iron
gate (<http://www.wroughtironart.net/>).

